

Eight reasons for reinvinting the wheel - ratsbane
http://www.mostlymaths.net/2010/03/8-reasons-for-re-inventing-wheel-as.html

======
vyrotek
9\. Money - Someone is willing to pay me for it

~~~
RBerenguel
Disclaimer: I'm the blog writer behind this :D

Not bad. I guess it will go as either the 11th or 12th item in the new and
revamped list: 2 new reasons given in reddit comments and one in comments in
the blog. I think we could get to at least 15 good reasons to do it (the best
is yours I guess :)

~~~
ratsbane
Hey! I enjoyed your post. #4 seems especially important to me. People expect
to reimplement things in school - you're working problem sets over and over
which have been worked by generations of students - but so often when people
get out of school they act as if learning stops. Rewriting and trying to
improve on existing code is a good way to keep the brain fresh.

Also I liked your post because you took a position contrary to a lot of
conventional wisdom (don't reimplement...) and made a good case for it. At
least, you defined some boundaries to conventions.

